# Auto Detox: Nissan GTR



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nissan GTR

A new service being offered on my new site ( soon to be released ) are 12 month maintenance plans this is the first to be put into action.

Coming on to a 2 month plan ( my top one ! ) is this beautiful Nissan GTR with extremely rare HKS titanium exhaust system, circa 2 in the UK & this car wears the first !

On inspection the car is in very good condition the owner looks after his metal & knows his stuff, interior only having minor everyday use marks, the engine wearing light layer of road grime, the paintwork minor swirling & a splattering of holograms.

Before the start of day 1 8am:
































































Door shuts cleaned with a new Swissvax detail brush & Espuma G202 only a light dilution needed today










Bottom of the doors too










Rinsed out.

Engine area was next, same process as above



















Dried with microfiber cloths, no pressure washer taken to this engine

Wheel arches cleaned with a vikan long handled brush & G101 cut 4:1, they were first washed out with the pressure washer before cleaning




























Tyres cleaned too










All washed out with the pressure washer before moving onto the alloy wheels, these were pre-sprayed with smart wheels cut 10:1 before a good rinse off & second application of the acid free wheel cleaner applied to each wheel in turn, cleaned with a selection of wheel brushes & rinsed off before moving on to the next










I thoroughly jet washed the car before cleaning the doors seals, fuel filler area etc with G202 once more & a detail brush



















I worked my way round the car cleaning panel gaps, badges, grills before the final rinse before wash, a pre soak of non caustic tfr to lower section of panels left to dwell for a minute or two which was in turn thoroughly jet washed off taking time to insure all areas were included before a double bucket wash










There was very little tar on the vehicle which I left for the clay bar to sort, today Swissvax Paint Rubber ( clay )



















ha ha my hands have suffered this winter ! As I can guess have many others

all surfaces were clayed until clean & smooth before the final 2 rinses first with the pressure washer second with pure filtered water & finally dried










Everywhere










I had great difficulty taking decent pic's of the defects one as they were minor & two the colour was against me this time, unfortunately.

A couple I did manage to capture



















Before & after on the roof while the sun poked its head out for a sec'



















The car was simply polished with 85re on a polishing pad this took out all of the minor swirling any other deeper marks were taken out with 203s & refined with the 85re. The panels were ipa cleaned after each set & checked with light sources.

Once all the polishing was completed on day 2 the paintwork was treated to Swissvax cleaner fluid normal by hand & then Swissvax mystery applied



















Under the 3M sungun up close & personal ha ha


















































































Tyres dressed with Pneu via applicator, I chose this as the look it gave on the rubber complimented the cars look










Interior:

Mats removed & treated to 303 fabric guard



















Thorough hoover, leather cleaned & leather milk applied, glass cleaned before replacing the mats after they were dry

The titanium pipes were matt & the owner was very specific in that no abrasives were to be used on them I simply cleaned them with a details brush & apc

Alloys where sealed with Rimwax










At the end of day 2 the Japanese beauty looked like this


























































































































































Those tail pipes ! mmmm gorgeous





































My favourite



















& if you got this far ! Well done ha ha

Apologies for the amount of afters ??? Noooooooooooo :lol:

Thanks for taking the time to look 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic Baz :thumb:, truly get finished results there and some cracking pictures.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Cracking job Barry, looks ace :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Like it Barry, great work. Those pipes sure are different than the standard ones.
Those are awsome cars, customer let me have a go recently in his Black Edition and all I could say was WOW!!!!!!I just love working on them.


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

One very well cared for car....colour looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Absolutely stunning car and excellent work, very impressive.
Great photos too, especially this one, it would make a superb framed print:










Gary


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work and write-up Baz, looking how a properly detailed GTR should now.:thumb:


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

You have transformed a truly amazing car. Fabulous work!!! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice work


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Fantastic Barry. What colour are those wheels? They look amazing, shadow chrome? They look great contrasting with the brembos:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

fantastic work!


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome. Cant make my mind up what colour of GTR i like best


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice thorough job there Mr D, tail pipes look like a plumbers blow torch...nice


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beauty!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work Baz :thumb:

Neil


----------



## GTR_Skyline (Feb 9, 2009)

Superb....now I know what my DMG could look like...


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Baz, quality pics!!


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

that looks fantastic, great work.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Absolutely stunning car and excellent work, very impressive.
> Great photos too, especially this one, it would make a superb framed print:
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Gary & thanks for the comment on the photo's 



spitfire said:


> Fantastic Barry. What colour are those wheels? They look amazing, shadow chrome? They look great contrasting with the brembos:thumb:


Yes the wheels looks awesome in the sun & the calipers have a great flake to them too, dont know what colour they are though sorry



Envy Valeting said:


> Nice thorough job there Mr D, tail pipes look like a plumbers blow torch...nice


Pipes are awesome :thumb: Cheers Tim 

Thanks for the kind words guys
Cheers
Baz


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Awsome work, Awsome write-up & Awsome car!


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Fantastic looking car and a great write up and job on the car :thumb:


----------

